
Germany: What AI/blockchain/IOT projects are you working on? - anon989
What AI&#x2F;blockchain&#x2F;IOT projects are you working on
======
johntdaly
I know my previous company has one blockchain project and AI based project
planned. Don’t know about the AI project but the blockchain project will start
sometime soon. They are a small company and not on anybody’s radar. My current
company is small to and not on anybody’s radar but stuff like that changes
quickly. Other than small companies and startups what else is there in Germany
anyway? We have SAP and DATEV. I don’t think either of those is going to do
anything with those technologies.

